# Glock G19 9mm 4.02" 15+1 w/FS Polymer Grip Matte OD Green-$529.99 free shipping



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The Glock 19 is ideal for versatile use through reduced dimensions compared with the standard pistol size. With the proven caliber of 9x19, it has found worldwide distribution in security services. In addition to being used as a conventional service weapon, it is suitable for concealed carry or as a backup weapon.

In the spirit of the holiday weekend, we're offering a coupon code from July 4 - 7th. The coupon code is *freedomfive* and it gets you $5 off orders over $100.
Glock PG1957203 G19 Standard 9mm 4.02" 15+1 w/FS Polymer Grip Matte OD Green ffs - Firearms for Sale


----------

